# Looking for a New Collar.



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

My dog hod this collar for about 2 years:









It was in black and had rivets instead of spikes. His constant pulling eventually broke when my stepdad was walking him (or maybe the other way around ).

So he ran out and bought his this:









Since day one I didn't like his new collar. I don't like the design and I really don't like the plastic buckle. I'm always worried that it will break. I think that he has broken enough collars in the past that my concern has some merit. 
The one thing I like about this collar is the width. You may not be able to tell form the picture but it's at least 1.5 inches, if not 2 inches wide.

(I use a prong and choke combo when I take him on walks, but I hope to replace those with a flat collar some day, preferably soon. But around the yard and during a few other occasions, he wears a flat.)

I've been searching around and I have found a few that I like, but they're expensive .

I like this one because it will match the LLC harness that I'm eagerly awaiting. (It looks like the edges may be rough and jagged. The fabric that they loop through the buckle and stitch down to the rest of the collar looks a little short imo.)
Evolution Nylon Dog Collar with Cobra D-Ring | Cobra D-Ring Dog Collar | Signature K9



I like how this one puts webbings between the buckle and the dog's neck. I also like how the V-Ring isn't attached to the actual buckle. It also has a separate loop for tags and whatnot. 
Proioxis K9 Collar - Accessories - K-9

I like the nylon because it doesn't stretch and I feel like it will hold up better during the winter than a leather collar. I probably won't ever have to worry about the buckle or stitching coming apart. The collar to end all collars?

I just feel like I may be feeding into some of the cobra buckle hype. 
+ they look cool.

Am I going insane?


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

In this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFLwS_FD16g
you can see that the buckles are only connected to the thinner layer of nylon webbing, which seems to be stitched to the thicker layer. 

The V ring seems to be stitched down to the thinner nylon webbing, by another thing piece of nylon webbing. I'm starting to thing that this collar might not be as durable and it seems :/

Strange design.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I don't know if any of these would work for you. 

https://www.facebook.com/SexyBeastK9
Custom Leather Dog Collars | Sexy Beast Dog Collars

Nikki has four collars from Jen and I am getting ready to order her another one real soon :wild: She has a couple of leashes from SBDC too!


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

Heidigsd said:


> I don't know if any of these would work for you.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SexyBeastK9
> Custom Leather Dog Collars | Sexy Beast Dog Collars
> ...


Those seem pretty neat. So many options


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

CharlieB.Barkin said:


> Those seem pretty neat. So many options



I know...LOL!!! Take a look at the photos on her FB page there are thousands :laugh:


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

This is the harness I ordered:









I really like the collar that the dog in the picture is wearing. Originally I was going to look for a similar collar, that matched the harness, but I'm really liking the collars from Heidigsd's link.

This one in particular:








I think that one will suit a male dog well 

These name plates are uber cool as well. http://sexybeastdogcollars.com/custom-name-tags-and-plates/name-plate


----------



## canyadoit (May 14, 2014)

I just go to a leather maker ,cobbler or a sadler and get exactly what I want to the way I want it made Works


----------



## Tattersail (Feb 5, 2014)

This is the collar I use on Raven, granted she's still a puppy

[ame]http://www.amazon.ca/1-Inch-Lumberjack-Reflective-Collar-X-Large/dp/B002DXCPH8[/ame]


----------



## PMRonan (Mar 29, 2014)

This is pretty nice, and simple. I like simply nice things that will hold up.

Ella's Lead - The Working Dog Collar


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

I have that harness -- LOVE IT! Only thing the dog can't back out of (due to 2 straps). Can even assist in lifting over obstacles with it. We have a rolled leather collar for daily wear as I walk him on the harness. We also have a blinged out black/white collar for special occasions when we need to dress up. The litte girl sheltie has a couple blingy collars, but she is a cute little fluffers that works the cute factor to her sly advantage. Figure I'd help her fool the masses.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

These may not be your style, they have the plastic buckle - but our experience with this company is that the buckles have never broke. I like that I can throw them in the washing machine, nothing come undone. We've been using them for about 7 years.

Boys Club | Our Products - Up Country: Designer Dog and Cat Collars and Accessories

here's a photo of one, they have several styles


----------

